# Signing up for Medicare: very confused



## Saph (Sep 9, 2019)

I am 3 months away from my 65th b'day. 

I know I have to sign up for Medicare and I just did. But here starts the confusion.

I signed up for Medicare and then said I want plan B (was that correct?). But I also know that I should have additional insurance as Medicare doesn't cover everything. So I should have Medicare advantage plan? Right? Plus maybe dental and vision? When do I sign up for those? Now (as of the month I turn 65) or later? When?

Is there a place where I can ask those questions? Our SS office is often clueless, can't explain anything clearly (this is from prior experience of others). I would seat in line for hours if I knew I could rely on info provided, but that is often not the case. 

Guidance would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 9, 2019)

Saph said:


> I am 3 months away from my 65th b'day.
> 
> I know I have to sign up for Medicare and I just did. But here starts the confusion.
> 
> ...




you are confused for sure .


You need to evaluate these four criteria - 

your *health*
your need/desire for *doctor/provider flexibility*
your *ability to pay* Medigap (and Part D) *premiums*
*carrier reliability* (especially true for Advantage and some Part D plans)
If you have a lot of chronic health issues or foresee serious issues - and can afford it - then a *Medigap G or F* - provides the most flexible, worry-free, and trouble-free choice. You can see _any_ provider anywhere in the country who accepts Medicare, no gatekeepers on treatment approval, no provider networks. Bills go to Medicare and your Medigap. 

_Generally, with a Medigap F/G, your Medicare-approved expenses will be paid 100%. For the most part, medical expenses are pretty much limited to Medigap premium _(and Part D premium and copays if you take medication). 

There are less expensive (premium) cost-sharing Medigap plans available, as well, but often these prove to be a false economy when managing chronic illness or worse. Copays and hospital deductibles can eat up any premium savings in short order.

If you are reasonably healthy and can afford some premium and the very low 20% not paid by Medicare the few times you doctor - then a *high-deductible Medigap F*, which, again, provides the most _provider flexibility_ and _caps your annual max out-of-pocket (your 20%) at $2,180_, _worst case scenario, all at one-half to one-third the cost of a regular Medigap F_. Bills go to Medicare and your Medigap. Medicare pays its 80%, you pay 20% up to a maximum of $2,180. Thereafter, the Medigap pays 100%. 

If you're healthy, over a period of years, you'll probably be much further ahead financially with an hd-F. (_If you haven't done so, as yet, strongly recommend you read this: _Help - In Texas: Thinking Original Medicare and hi-D Plan F - thoughts?

If you are cost-conscious, then an *Advantage* (aka Medicare health plan) (if you're healthy - or, even if you're sick - depending on plan) can be an appropriate choice, as it bundles docs and drugs, for a low or zero premium. Pay close attention to: 

copays and max out-of-pockets, especially if you're sick or anticipate health issues.
restricted networks - an issue if you need specialty care or if you travel a lot.
drug formulary (tiers and copays).
For the chronically ill, annual Advantage copays could exceed twice the cost of a Medigap F, as max out-of-pockets can be set at $5-$7k, or more. 

If you travel a lot or snowbird, _unless_ it is a PPO with out-of-network coverage, Advantage is _not_ an appropriate choice.

If you choose *Advantage*, know that you are divorcing yourself from Medicare and putting the decisions for treatments, benefits, and payment in the hands of the PRIVATE (this means _for-profit_) Advantage insurer. Some are good actors, others are not. Common bad behaviors by MA's are denials of mandated Medicare benefits, onerous oversight on long-term therapies and preapprovals, etc., slow pays, denials they've received the provider claims, customer-service run-around, and more. 

*Check with network providers and providers' billing people on ease of use, timely payment, preapprovals, insistence on use of generic drugs, verify with the provider that provider is, in fact, in that network - insurance reps and websites often are wrong - and talk to people you know who have the same plan.*

Unless you are in a guaranteed issue state, know that once past the Initial Open Enrollment, you will not be able to switch to a Medigap without undergoing health underwriting, although you can move from one Advantage plan to another Advantage plan during Annual Open Enrollment.

So, choose carefully, because there may not be a do-over if you decide later you prefer a Medigap.


----------



## Saph (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you @mathjak107 . 

I appreciate the answer but I am still in the very beginning stages. I am not sure if I should or should not have signed up for Part B. I am not sure when to sign up for advantage/F/G or any other letter of the alphabet. The very, very basic stuff.

As I said. Confused


----------



## Trade (Sep 9, 2019)

Saph said:


> Thank you @mathjak107 .
> 
> I appreciate the answer but I am still in the very beginning stages. I am not sure if I should or should not have signed up for Part B. I am not sure when to sign up for advantage/F/G or any other letter of the alphabet. The very, very basic stuff.
> 
> As I said. Confused



Definately sign up for part B. Unless you are in a very high income bracket you will only pay $135.50 a month. That represents 25% of what the total premium is. The government pays the other 75% or $406.50. So you get $542 a month worth of coverage for $135.50. That's a pretty good deal if you ask me.

And don't delay signing up for it. Every year you delay will cost you an extra 10% penalty added to your premium.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 9, 2019)

Saph said:


> Thank you @mathjak107 .
> 
> I appreciate the answer but I am still in the very beginning stages. I am not sure if I should or should not have signed up for Part B. I am not sure when to sign up for advantage/F/G or any other letter of the alphabet. The very, very basic stuff.
> 
> As I said. Confused




Medicare is handled by the government.....medigap  supplements are handled by insurance companies not Medicare ....advantage plans are something very different... insurers sell equals


Trade said:


> Definately sign up for part B. Unless you are in a very high income bracket you will only pay $135.50 a month. That represents 25% of what the total premium is. The government pays the other 75% or $406.50. So you get $542 a month worth of coverage for $135.50. That's a pretty good deal if you ask me.


Actually what you pay is linked to your income ... the highest level pays 595.00  for coverage .

While not many have incomes that high , selling an asset can get you that high .

https://www.investmentnews.com/arti...re-high-income-surcharges-to-increase-in-2019


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 9, 2019)

Govt Medicare consists of part A which is free if you paid in enough from working ... that covers mostly hospital care .....part b we pay for and covers mostly out patient stuff and doctors .

Then you may need a part d drug plan ....... but Medicare only covers 80% of the charges and has lots of other expenses so a medigap plan is bought from an insurer to cover the gaps .

A cheaper option but in my opinion not better option is to buy a private insurers  packaged plan called an advantage plan ....they are supposed to cover what Medicare does but they can basically do as they like as your gate keeper ....you can’t prove what Medicare would have covered in your case since you don’t have Medicare when you have an advantage plan ....you have a private for profit insurer version administrated by them and not , not for profit govt Medicare


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> Govt Medicare consists of part A which is free if you paid in enough from working ... that covers mostly hospital care .....part b we pay for and covers mostly out patient stuff and doctors .
> 
> Then you may need a part d drug plan ....... but Medicare only covers 80% of the charges and has lots of other expenses so a medigap plan is bought from an insurer to cover the gaps .
> 
> A cheaper option but in my opinion not better option is to buy a private insurers  packaged plan called an advantage plan ....they are supposed to cover what Medicare does but they can basically do as they like as your gate keeper ....you can’t prove what Medicare would have covered in your case since you don’t have Medicare when you have an advantage plan ....you have a private for profit insurer version administrated by them and not , not for profit govt Medicare



I always thought advantage plans had to provide benefits as least equal to the ones Medicare provides.  Is that not true?


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 9, 2019)

Saph said:


> I am 3 months away from my 65th b'day.
> 
> I know I have to sign up for Medicare and I just did. But here starts the confusion.
> 
> ...


If you don't belong to AARP sign up and you can get a lot of free info from them. Don't do anything until you have researched it.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I always thought advantage plans had to provide benefits as least equal to the ones Medicare provides.  Is that not true?


saying you are providing the same basic benefits vs actually paying for a certain treatment procedure or path are two different things . they can deny certain procedures because they want to .

a friend experienced the differences between a for profit insurer vs not for profit gov't medicare when she had pituitary gland cancer discovered .

she bragged for years how little her advantage plan cost her compared to medicare and a supplement .

well she had one half of the pituitary gland turn cancerous and the other side was not in good shape either . the surgeon and her doctors wanted both halves of the gland removed .. her for profit insurer said no , only the cancerous side can be removed , the other half has to wait until it turns cancerous also ...her doctors argued that is nuts , medicare  ALWAYS  pays to remove both halves ... the insurer said  they are not paying for both sides and you can't say what medicare would have paid for in this case .. you don't have medicare to be able to compare so they gotcha.

nothing is ever a problem--until its a problem . but like any for profit hmo your fate is in their hands because they are your gate keeper .. not for profit gov't medicare can be much more liberal in what they approve .

so it is not a case of covering the same basic components . there can be a difference in what your advantage plan allows as far as treatment because they have the last say and without having medicare too you can never say what medicare would have done in your instance . .

you can't have both gov't medicare and an advantage plan  so they have you over a barrel


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 10, 2019)

Member @GreenSky  can help here....


----------



## Trade (Sep 10, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> Actually what you pay is linked to your income ...



Actually I said that in my post.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2019)

Trade said:


> Actually I said that in my post.


these surcharges can blindside people who sell assets when they retire . they don't realize medicare always has to go by income two years earlier since in january no one has fled their last years taxes yet .


----------



## Trade (Sep 10, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> these surcharges can blindside people who sell assets when they retire . they don't realize medicare always has to go by income two years earlier since in january no one has fled their last years taxes yet .



Whatever Dude. The overwhelming majority of retirees are going to be paying $135.50 a month.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2019)

Trade said:


> Whatever Dude. The overwhelming majority of retirees are going to be paying $135.50 a month.


sure they are , but that does not mean a word  of caution is not advisable ..  you have lots converting to roths and selling assets and they need to be aware this is how it works .


----------



## Saph (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you for such an informative discussion. I am not in danger of paying any more than $135 as DH is retired and I haven't worked since age 61 by design. I have a small pension and that is my only income right now. DH is receiving Social Security plus small income from investments. We don't need much and are both fairly healthy.

Now I need to go and read up on all the alphabet letters (F, D, G, N, etc) and see what they are.

one question, I read that Plan F is going away as an option next year. Can someone who is currently on one of the Advantage plans change to F for next year? or is he SOL on that. talking about DH. 

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2019)

Saph said:


> Thank you for such an informative discussion. I am not in danger of paying any more than $135 as DH is retired and I haven't worked since age 61 by design. I have a small pension and that is my only income right now. DH is receiving Social Security plus small income from investments. We don't need much and are both fairly healthy.
> 
> Now I need to go and read up on all the alphabet letters (F, D, G, N, etc) and see what they are.
> 
> ...


It depends on your state , and your health


----------



## Olivia (Sep 10, 2019)

Another thing to consider is locally what insurance do doctors in general accept? I don't think there is a law that makes private doctors take everyone. Some here say they don't accept any new patients, and some take some with a particular insurance coverage. You need to be aware of that. There have been big news headlines here in Hawaii about the huge doctor shortage we have and continue to have. So we need to consider that.


----------



## Saph (Sep 10, 2019)

I am in good health with a few minor issues. NJ state


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 12, 2019)

Saph said:


> I am in good health with a few minor issues. NJ state


New Jersey has medical underwriting if you want to switch plans ...they can deny you*.

We pay more in New York but we have no medical underwriting *


----------



## Liberty (Sep 12, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> New Jersey has medical underwriting if you want to switch plans ...they can deny you*.
> 
> We pay more in New York but we have no medical underwriting *


We have med underwriting in Texas too, and we've switched plans with no problem.  Of course they do call you and ask you questions, besides asking or knowing what drugs you may be using and why.  But, with that said, we saved money and all they can do is say no, right? So why not try?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 12, 2019)

Liberty said:


> We have med underwriting in Texas too, and we've switched plans with no problem.  Of course they do call you and ask you questions, besides asking or knowing what drugs you may be using and why.  But, with that said, we saved money and all they can do is say no, right? So why not try?


I could not switch due to previous med conditions..


----------



## Liberty (Sep 12, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I could not switch due to previous med conditions..


Really, what plan were you on and what plan did you want to switch to?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 12, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Really, what plan were you on and what plan did you want to switch to?


I am on F and want to switch to G.or another company..Greensky tried to find another company, but no go..


----------



## Trade (Sep 12, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> Medicare is handled by the government.....medigap  supplements are handled by insurance companies not Medicare ....advantage plans are something very different... insurers sell equals
> 
> Actually what you pay is linked to your income ... the highest level pays 595.00  for coverage .
> 
> ...



Actually you are wrong. 

The current 2019 Maximum Part B premium is $406.50 not $595. 

Neener neener!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 12, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am on F and want to switch to G.or another company..Greensky tried to find another company, but no go..





Ken N Tx said:


> I am on F and want to switch to G.or another company..Greensky tried to find another company, but no go..


Now that's odd...as F and G are the same basic plans, just the deductible is different and the savings are more with G of course, which is why the switch.  Do you know, did he try Philadelphia Life?  That's what we have.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 13, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Now that's odd...as F and G are the same basic plans, just the deductible is different and the savings are more with G of course, which is why the switch.  Do you know, did he try Philadelphia Life?  That's what we have.


If they have underwriting they won't accept me..


----------



## Liberty (Sep 13, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> If they have underwriting they won't accept me..


That's too bad, assume you have ongoing med issues now  that are preventing it? Of course, its all about money, so perhaps another plan would still save you money.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 13, 2019)

You only get to make your first pick with no underwriting in most states ...after that they don’t have to take you


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 13, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> You only get to make your first pick with no underwriting in most states ...after that they don’t have to take you


You have 6 months from effective date of Medicare Part B (and subsequently when your turn 65 if applicable) to make as many changes as you'd like.

Rick


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 13, 2019)

I am surprised they didn’t make it one year like they do your social security... you have a year after starting to cancel and refile later if under fra


----------



## Liberty (Sep 13, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> You have 6 months from effective date of Medicare Part B (and subsequently when your turn 65 if applicable) to make as many changes as you'd like.
> 
> Rick


That's what I thought!  Try another plan if you get refused.  Or another company.


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 13, 2019)

Liberty said:


> That's what I thought!  Try another plan if you get refused.  Or another company.


You misunderstood what I posted.  Once you're 6 months post Part B you no longer can get a guarantee issue for a supplement - in most states.

I'm generally successful is finding another carrier to save someone money, but once in awhile it's impossible without "gaming" the system.

Rick


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> You misunderstood what I posted.  Once you're 6 months post Part B you no longer can get a guarantee issue for a supplement - in most states.
> 
> I'm generally successful is finding another carrier to save someone money, but once in awhile it's impossible without "gaming" the system.
> 
> Rick


How would you "game the system" Rick?  If you got refused for say plan G, couldn't you keep trying carriers for that same plan to see if you might get accepted, or go to say plan N and try
a new carrier for that plan?


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> How would you "game the system" Rick?  If you got refused for say plan G, couldn't you keep trying carriers for that same plan to see if you might get accepted, or go to say plan N and try
> a new carrier for that plan?



I won't post anything "shady" but suffice to say there are ways.

Underwriting is the same for all plans so G vs N doesn't make a difference.

Rick


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> I won't post anything "shady" but suffice to say there are ways.
> 
> Underwriting is the same for all plans so G vs N doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Rick


Well, color me confused.  Just thought different carriers had their own underwriting and independently decided to accept or refuse someone based on their company policy.  You mean there's more to it?


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Well, color me confused.  Just thought different carriers had their own underwriting and independently decided to accept or refuse someone based on their company policy.  You mean there's more to it?


Each company has their own underwriting.  It doesn't mean anyone can pass underwriting with any company.  As an example, if you are on oxygen, still smoke, insulin and heart condition you won't find any company to accept you unless a guaranteed issue situation.

Some companies don't like overweight.  Some don't like diabetes.  A good agent will know where to submit but that is not to say a policy is always available.

I hope that's clear.  Medicare supplements are not like Obamacare where companies are forced to accept everyone.

Rick


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Each company has their own underwriting.  It doesn't mean anyone can pass underwriting with any company.  As an example, if you are on oxygen, still smoke, insulin and heart condition you won't find any company to accept you unless a guaranteed issue situation.
> 
> Some companies don't like overweight.  Some don't like diabetes.  A good agent will know where to submit but that is not to say a policy is always available.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rick...just 2 questions - what is a "guaranteed issue situation"? And, if you are one plan, and your medical condition changes, will that plan increase your rates because of it?


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Thanks, Rick...just 2 questions - what is a "guaranteed issue situation"? And, if you are one plan, and your medical condition changes, will that plan increase your rates because of it?



Turning 65 or new to Medicare is guaranteed issue.  Moving out of service area, guaranteed.   There are others including rules found in a few states like CA, OR, NY, WA and MO that allow for changes without underwriting.

There isn't an insurance company that can raise your rates because of new health conditions.  And that was true for medical insurance even though Obama lied about it.  (But let's not get into a political discussion).

Rick


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2019)

BrendaAnderson said:


> Medicare Part A and Part B, also known as Original Medicare or Traditional Medicare, cover a large portion of your medical expenses after you turn age 65. But you can try out mutual of omaha medicare which will best suit your need.


*Too* much for premiums!!!!


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 28, 2019)

BrendaAnderson said:


> Medicare Part A and Part B, also known as Original Medicare or Traditional Medicare, cover a large portion of your medical expenses after you turn age 65. But you can try out mutual of omaha medicare which will best suit your need.


Mutual of Omaha has a history of closing a block of business and starting a new company at lower rates.  Their history shows they do this about every 3-4 years, at least in many states.

Obviously a company makes more money when there are fewer claims. So for the first few years the people in a plan typically are young and/or healthy. As the plan "matures" there would be more claims since people tend to be sicker as they get older. So they close that company and start a new, fresh company and start over. They can then raise the rates to cover the claims knowing that many people are either too lazy, ignorant, or use lazy or ignorant agents to even check rates. This goes on and on.

I haven't used Mutual of Omaha in at least 10 years because of this.  Unfortunately, other companies have learned from them and some are doing the same thing.  You need a good agent to help you and review your plans annually so you can remain with as low a price as you can.

You can believe me or not.  But this is what I've seen as an agent specializing in Medicare plans.

Rick


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> *Too* much for premiums!!!!



That was something my husband had, and the premiums were outrageous.    Every billing the cost went up.
After he died, they tried  to get *me* to sign up with them ... kiddin' me!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 28, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Mutual of Omaha has a history of closing a block of business and starting a new company at lower rates.  Their history shows they do this about every 3-4 years, at least in many states.
> 
> Obviously a company makes more money when there are fewer claims. So for the first few years the people in a plan typically are young and/or healthy. As the plan "matures" there would be more claims since people tend to be sicker as they get older. So they close that company and start a new, fresh company and start over. They can then raise the rates to cover the claims knowing that many people are either too lazy, ignorant, or use lazy or ignorant agents to even check rates. This goes on and on.
> 
> ...


You are so right, Rick.  We had Mutual of Omaha when first signing up for a medicare supplement.  They kept raising the rates so we ditched them and went with Aetna  - who also started raising rates.  

If you get a low rate and they start raising it you need to get with a professional like you are to be sure of what to do, as most have to go through under writing to change policies.  Its good to review every year anyway.  Good habit to get into with most insurances.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 28, 2019)

I will be ready for Medicare soon too.  I have been getting a TON of stuff in the mail!  My husband is on Fed. Disability Insurance so he actually qualifies this Oct (well before he turns 65) so we have had to make decisions too.  

Anthem (the local franchise holder for Blue Cross/Blue Shield) recently sent out postcards and hosted an information session one afternoon.  I was stunned that only 4 of us showed up!  The speaker was very informal but laid out and explained the whole program from Federal benefits to outside options and answered all our questions.  We made an appointment with him directly and sat to discuss our situation.  He helped up chose the right program for us - NO CHARGE whatsoever.   We feel so much better about it now!

BE AWARE - LOTS of changes coming for next year (2020).  Plan F is being dropped so look for alternatives!  New programs will be offered in Maine - we'll know after 15 October.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 28, 2019)

Myquest55 said:


> I will be ready for Medicare soon too.  I have been getting a TON of stuff in the mail!  My husband is on Fed. Disability Insurance so he actually qualifies this Oct (well before he turns 65) so we have had to make decisions too.
> 
> Anthem (the local franchise holder for Blue Cross/Blue Shield) recently sent out postcards and hosted an information session one afternoon.  I was stunned that only 4 of us showed up!  The speaker was very informal but laid out and explained the whole program from Federal benefits to outside options and answered all our questions.  We made an appointment with him directly and sat to discuss our situation.  He helped up chose the right program for us - NO CHARGE whatsoever.   We feel so much better about it now!
> 
> BE AWARE - LOTS of changes coming for next year (2020).  Plan F is being dropped so look for alternatives!  New programs will be offered in Maine - we'll know after 15 October.


Did they give you lots of other provider quotes and not just Blue Cross?
Different companies offer different pricing for the same, say plan "G", which a lot of folks have gone to from F.  Any good broker will look at all the companies and not just one company. Sounds like that broker may only work/ represent that one carrier, which was why I was asking.


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 28, 2019)

Myquest55 said:


> I will be ready for Medicare soon too.  I have been getting a TON of stuff in the mail!  My husband is on Fed. Disability Insurance so he actually qualifies this Oct (well before he turns 65) so we have had to make decisions too.
> 
> Anthem (the local franchise holder for Blue Cross/Blue Shield) recently sent out postcards and hosted an information session one afternoon.  I was stunned that only 4 of us showed up!  The speaker was very informal but laid out and explained the whole program from Federal benefits to outside options and answered all our questions.  We made an appointment with him directly and sat to discuss our situation.  He helped up chose the right program for us - NO CHARGE whatsoever.   We feel so much better about it now!
> 
> BE AWARE - LOTS of changes coming for next year (2020).  Plan F is being dropped so look for alternatives!  New programs will be offered in Maine - we'll know after 15 October.


Plan F has been a terrible value for years.  So there are not LOTS of changes.  Insurance companies like to say that to get people to make a decision quickly.

I am not licensed in Maine but can quote any company across the US.  If you'd like unbiased information from (without too much bragging) an expert, please let me know.  Anthem may or may not be a good value for you either for Plan G or Plan N.

Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 28, 2019)

BrendaAnderson said:


> Medicare Part A and Part B, also known as Original Medicare or Traditional Medicare, cover a large portion of your medical expenses after you turn age 65. But you can try out mutual of omaha medicare which will best suit your need.


Why are you promoting Mutual of Omaha instead of suggesting someone look at all plans?

Just curious.

Rick


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 28, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Did they give you lots of other provider quotes and not just Blue Cross?
> Different companies offer different pricing for the same, say plan "G", which a lot of folks have gone to from F.  Any good broker will look at all the companies and not just one company. Sounds like that broker may only work/ represent that one carrier, which was why I was asking.



They did not and yes he was the Rep. for Anthem.  But it gave us the understanding and descriptions of the various plans so we could make the comparisons.  We will stay with Blue Cross for now since we are all set up with Drs and stuff here.  Plus, I need to keep the corporate BC insurance until March.  We didn't want to lose the connection and the Advantage plan cost nothing for the rest of this year.   We will make another appointment in Nov. and make plans for next year.  Thanks.


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 29, 2019)

Saph said:


> Is there a place where I can ask those questions? Our SS office is often clueless, can't explain anything clearly (this is from prior experience of others). I would seat in line for hours if I knew I could rely on info provided, but that is often not the case.
> Guidance would be appreciated. Thanks



Try to locate a seminar being held in your area.  My wife is turning 65 in October and we have a _numerous_ mailed invitations to attend seminars where Medicare and supplement options are discussed.  We attended one at our local library and got pretty much all of our questions answered.  Before we went we also were very confused.

We hooked up with a local insurance broker and successfully got her signed up for Medicare Part_s _A&B and a supplement Plan G through Humana and a Plan D tailored for the prescription drugs she takes.  Her coverage will start October 1st even though her birthday is October 23.


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> That's too bad, assume you have ongoing med issues now  that are preventing it? Of course, its all about money, so perhaps another plan would still save you money.


While you are giving great advice, I have access to underwriting and pricing for just about every company.  He already has help from a terrific agent - me!  If there is a way to save money I'll find it but keep in mind there are some relatively benign conditions that still knock people out of changing plans.   

You are insured with a lower cost company that I also like.  But prices change as one ages.  A low price for a 66 year old may be one of the higher priced plans for a 71 year old.  And companies can change their underwriting criteria.  For example, the company that writes the most supplements by far used to have an application that was little more than "can you fog a mirror?"  Now they are becoming more and more strict and raising rates to the point they may not be competitive.  And this is why you need an independent agent who specializes in this coverage rather than either doing it yourself or going to a company sponsored seminar.  (And don't get me started with HICAP)!

Rick


----------

